# Does everyone in Bristol know everyone else?



## Skin (Mar 31, 2009)

Whenever I meet new people in Bristol they always seem to know other people I know anyway. 

I don't know if this is a particularly Bristol thang or whether this happens in other cities. But Bristol seems to be one long interconnected string of people. 

May be it's the subterranean dens of iniquity I inhabit! or that I interact with people of similar interests and this explains the constant co-incidences and connections of the people I meet.

Does this happen to you?

Is it synchronicity or just that Bristol is a bit of a village?

Are other cities the same?


----------



## _float_ (Mar 31, 2009)

Are they all cousins?


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 31, 2009)

We are all one.


----------



## Isambard (Mar 31, 2009)

Bristol and the South West are very friendly compared to many other places my luvver.  But a lot of it is down to the size and it's subcultures that you mingle in innit. Then you are looking at a fairly small number of people in the various subsets.


----------



## breasticles (Mar 31, 2009)

i've never met any of the brizzle urbanites in person but am prepared to bet that i could link myself to any given individual in less than six degrees of seperation. it is a bit like that here. it's nice, i like it.


----------



## Isambard (Mar 31, 2009)

I must admit that I only know Bristol Urbanites through Urban but Fizzer almost ended up moving to my little place in Somerset! That would have been 24 hour parties, slightly dodgy pubs and extreme chillage on the beach!


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 31, 2009)

Me and Strungout have very very vague mutual friends. Actually vague mutual frienDs who we both don't really like.


----------



## BlackArab (Apr 1, 2009)

I've always had the theory that if you don't know someone in Bristol you're guaranteed to find that you have a mutual acquaintance especially if you live in central Bristol. 

Not met anyone on here as far as I know but I'm beginning to suspect that I've crossed paths with Geri over 20 odd years of going out.


----------



## fogbat (Apr 1, 2009)

I went to Bristol for work last year. For a single day.

I saw strung_out at the railway station 

There are only about 5 real people in the city, I reckon.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 1, 2009)

fogbat said:


> I went to Bristol for work last year. For a single day.
> 
> I saw strung_out at the railway station
> 
> There are only about 5 real people in the city, I reckon.


----------



## BlackArab (Apr 1, 2009)

and four of them are on here...


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 1, 2009)

BlackArab said:


> I've always had the theory that if you don't know someone in Bristol you're guaranteed to find that you have a mutual acquaintance especially if you live in central Bristol.
> 
> Not met anyone on here as far as I know but I'm beginning to suspect that I've crossed paths with Geri over 20 odd years of going out.



I reckon I might have crossed paths with you.


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 1, 2009)

Skin said:


> Whenever I meet new people in Bristol they always seem to know other people I know anyway.
> 
> I don't know if this is a particularly Bristol thang or whether this happens in other cities. But Bristol seems to be one long interconnected string of people.
> 
> ...





I think that if you are into,playing music (whether that be dj ing or playing in a band) art,clubbing,recreational drug use,drinking and are liberal/left wing then you are likely to meet lots of people that know each other. 

I found working in the Old England, being politically active (when younger) and working with the more vulnerable members of society has meant I know a lot of people with a vaguely similar outlook to me and so it follows that I know people they know etc.

Within the nursing and midwifery world I know very few people and this world is a lot straighter then I'm used to. Funnily enough I'm meeting more real Bristolians then I used to.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 1, 2009)

fogbat said:


> There are only about 5 real people in the city, I reckon.



That would explain why no-one wants to rent my girlfriend's house


----------



## BlackArab (Apr 2, 2009)

kalidarkone said:


> I think that if you are into,playing music (whether that be dj ing or playing in a band) art,clubbing,recreational drug use,drinking and are liberal/left wing then you are likely to meet lots of people that know each other.



If not, you probably should be living in Bath or Swindon


----------



## BlackArab (Apr 2, 2009)

kalidarkone said:


> I reckon I might have crossed paths with you.



I'm the one dancing clumsily at Cosies and dribbling on about Wild Bunch parties in the 80s


----------



## Yetman (Apr 2, 2009)

I know someone who Electrogirl knows 

I 'knew of' Iams housemate when I went round there as well


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 2, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I know someone who Electrogirl knows



oh yeah! I forgot that one.


----------



## Riklet (Apr 6, 2009)

Ooo yerrr I knew thems father I did!


----------



## wiskey (Apr 6, 2009)

kalidarkone said:


> Within the nursing and midwifery world I know very few people and this world is a lot straighter then I'm used to. Funnily enough I'm meeting more real Bristolians then I used to.



are you at granby?


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 7, 2009)

I know everyone


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 8, 2009)

wiskey said:


> are you at granby?



Yup


----------



## big eejit (Apr 8, 2009)

fizzerbird said:


> I know everyone



I know no-one. 

So one of us is lying.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 8, 2009)

Me neither and I've been here a bleddy long time.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 8, 2009)

I saw Wiskey and her fella in St Michaels hopsital once.


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 8, 2009)

big eejit said:


> I know no-one.
> 
> So one of us is lying.



Just because you don't know anyone doesn't mean I don't know you


----------



## wiskey (Apr 8, 2009)

kalidarkone said:


> Yup



they are mental. We love Hayley, she delivered Rowan


----------



## big eejit (Apr 9, 2009)

fizzerbird said:


> Just because you don't know anyone doesn't mean I don't know you



 Beaten by logic. Again.


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 10, 2009)

wiskey said:


> they are mental. We love Hayley, she delivered Rowan



Yeah Hayley and in fact all of them are great- I feel so privileged to be able to work with them and be taught by them.


----------



## Zaskar (May 4, 2009)

I dont know may people in Bristol, but i have had sex with most of Bristol...


----------

